# testing for free martin



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

So i got a jersey heifer that may be about 3 months old. is she too old/big to palpate for free amrtin using a gloved finger?
I see there is a blood test but having a hard time finding a price. Anyone tested with blood before?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the bloodtest for checking freemartin. I've seen a vet use a test tube inserted into the vulva to see if it's a "shut" door or not.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

From what I've seen the test costs about $30. I don't know where you get it done though.

Rachel


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

You should be able to have her checked by the time she is butchering age or breeding age. If you are planning to butcher her if she is a free martin, then you'll have to wait anyway. So your not loosing anything by waiting...except of course if you are like me, you want to know NOW LOL
Trisha


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I bought her for resale, and didnt plan to keep her (but am thinking about it now that she is so sweet). I dont want to sell her as a family cow if she is sterile.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

How much did you pay for her, that will usually determine if she's a freemartin. Most sale barns test and mark the animal accordingly. Just use a lubricated test tube, look up freemartin probe on the internet and the site will tell you what depth is a freemartin, and what depth is a normal heifer....not much to it, just guessing here but if the tube goes in an inch and stops, it's a freemartin, way beyond an inch and she's normal....Google freemartin probe or tube....TJ


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Week old Freemartin heifer's go for $25 at my barn. Week old normal heifers go for $250-$500.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

she was $160, the larger heifer in the other pics. I think you said she was 3 months or so. This sale barn is largely run by amish. I have never heard them say one was a freemartin. I dont think they even test. I have seen the occational day old heifer jersey there. I would guess those are almost certainly freemartins, but they still bring much higher then the $3-$25 bull calves. So either they dont test or people around here dont know about freemartins.
Her low price is no suprise at this auction, even if she isnt freemartin, but I want to be sure. She acts like a bottle calf, so who knows her background.

So, a gloved finger is long enough for a probe then?


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

well i just looked it up and a finger isnt long enough so I will have to figure something else out to use. I dont think my test tubes arent long enough either, as the depth on freemartin could be up to 6 inches.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Laser, you may have already read this....just trying to help...TJ


Newly developed vaginal probe to detect freemartin heifers and/or determine if heifers born co-twin to a bull have a normal reproductive tract. The crucial probe end length is 7 cm. Research has shown that no freemartin calf has a vaginal length longer than 7 cm. The digital end of the narrower center section is 14 cm from the tip. Over 95% of heifers born co-twin to a bull and with a normal reproductive tract have a vaginal length of 14 cm or more. If vaginal length is 7-14 cm, a chromosome testing should be done to confirm if itâs a freemartin. It is designed to be used on heifers 30 days of age or less.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

http://www.valleyvet.com/Farm/Equipment-Supplies/OB-Equipment/Cattle/Ruan-Freemartin-Probe


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

the trouble is she is way too old to use that device. Thank you though.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Girl,
Check you PM's. You will see my explanation to the low price of the heifer.
Think about the advice I seent you. Us the number anytime
Bob


----------

